# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí >  Lễ hội Halloween miễn phí tại HCM

## takeaway

Lễ hội "*Halloween The Best Dead Celebrities* *2012*" được mở cửa tự do tại CT Plaza , đối diện sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất với chương trình hấp dẫn và nhiều phần quà có giá trị. 




Những địa ngục trần gian ghê rợn, những cửa ải tử thần kinh hoàng, những bóng ma khát máu vật vờ ẩn hiện trong không gian huyền ảo đang chờ đón những tín đồ Halloween trong đêm 31/10/2012 tại C.T Plaza Tân Sơn Nhất. Chắc chắn “*Halloween The Best Dead Celebrities* *2012”* là địa chỉ không thể bỏ lỡ của các bạn trẻ trong dịp lễ hội hoá trang đặc sắc năm nay.

Bước vào không gian ma quỷ của đêm hội, các bạn sẽ bị choáng ngợp bởi bóng đêm bí ẩn, đột nhiên một cái đầu lâu trắng toát hiện ra ngay bên cạnh cùng một bàn tay đầy máu sau lưng sẽ làm bạn toát mồ hôi ngay từ khi đi qua cửa. Không gian bên trong được bày trí như một địa ngục trần gian với những tử thần dữ tợn, những mạng nhện chằng chịt cũng những bóng ma lơ lửng khắp nơi đảm bảo “chuẩn ma” cho các mem yêu thích khám phá sự hồi hộp và rùng rợn. 

Không chỉ tái hiện khung cảnh huyền bí và kinh dị, “*Halloween The Best Dead Celebrities* *2012”* còn chuẩn bị sẵn những trò chơi ma quái thử thách mọi người, đảm bảo các mem sẽ đi từ ngạc nhiên này đến thú vị khác. Không thể thiếu trong mọi lễ hội Halloween là màn hoá trang đặc sắc mang tên “trở về từ cõi chết”. Sự sáng tạo của các nhóm thi sẽ góp phần cho đêm hội thêm màu sắc độc đáo và ấn tượng.

----------

